# 82 Maxi Fenix



## sprega (Jun 25, 2002)

My wife and I purchased a 28ft Maxi Fenix this past summer. We live in Bremerton, Washington, which is across Puget Sound form Seattle. Although I have heard of Maxis before, this is the first that I have seen. It is a quality Swedish boat that sails very well. I would love to hear from someone who owns one. There is a lot of info on the internet about the boat. However, like the owners manual, it is all in Swedish.(Greek to me)


----------



## ewball (Oct 4, 2008)

*Your Pelle Peterson boat*

Hello

6 years have past since your Maxi Fenix post, hoping your still around. Do you still have your Fenix and what do you think of her? I've been property shopping in the Bremerton area and being out there again renewed the sailing bug. I very much enjoyed a Maxi 77, years ago, in Savannah Ga and have been thinking the Fenix, Maxi 84 or 87 would be perfect for and old part-timer. The only Maxi's I can find, other than Europe, are on the east coast. I'm keeping the fingers crossed. Hopefully you are still sailing.

they won't let me post a link, I'm too new, so add some w's to this (w.maxiowners.org.uk/index1.html)

Ewball


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

ewball said:


> Hello
> 
> 6 years have past since your Maxi Fenix post, hoping your still around. Do you still have your Fenix and what do you think of her? I've been property shopping in the Bremerton area and being out there again renewed the sailing bug. I very much enjoyed a Maxi 77, years ago, in Savannah Ga and have been thinking the Fenix, Maxi 84 or 87 would be perfect for and old part-timer. The only Maxi's I can find, other than Europe, are on the east coast. I'm keeping the fingers crossed. Hopefully you are still sailing.
> 
> ...


These boats are very popular in Europe but almost unheard of here. I have a friend who brought one to RI and had a lot of trouble getting it rated for beer can racing because there are so few of them around. He really enjoys it and he got a very good deal.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

ewball,

plenty of clubs here in PS to ask around and see if one of these is for sale etc, if that is the boat you would like. 

Welcome to SN and PS sailing when you get moved here. Lots of sailing to do, races some where pretty much 52 weekends a yr. well, maybe 45-50, but there is a race somewhere during a lot of the weekends, 8-9 months of the yr week night racing. A good sailing community around here. Any way, off to final weekend race for my YC, then we start again in jan.

marty


----------



## ewball (Oct 4, 2008)

CBinRI said:


> These boats are very popular in Europe but almost unheard of here. I have a friend who brought one to RI and had a lot of trouble getting it rated for beer can racing because there are so few of them around. He really enjoys it and he got a very good deal.


Found two 77s on the east coast and the prices seem low compared to Europe, but prep and shipping make purchase impractical. Experience/confidence are too low for the "sail one around" dream. Also would love to try a fractional rig when/if I get back into this and other than the 777, even more rare, it looks like I'll have to think a couple of feet longer for a 7/8ths Maxi.
Thx for reply CB

Ewball


----------



## ewball (Oct 4, 2008)

blt2ski said:


> ewball,
> 
> plenty of clubs here in PS to ask around and see if one of these is for sale etc, if that is the boat you would like.
> 
> ...


Thanks Marty
I'll definitly get with a club in the Bremerton area if I get parked out there part time. The property I'm thinking about includes moorage so it would be hard not to take advantage of it.
Again, thanks for welcome. I'll be lurking until I learn enough to ask a semi-inteligent question. 

ewball


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

hmmmm, re the semi-intellligent question(s)..........hmmmmmm.............

Considering some of the folks on here, and their questions...........hmmmmmmm...............

I'm still trying to figure out an intelligent one, much less semi, much less non.............hmmmmmm........

Actually, it is probably better to ask, even if it seems a bit dumb. Because if you do not know the answer, it is not a dumb question. So Fire away!

I believe there are two clubs minimum in the Bremerton area, Port Orchard and Bremerton. I would also not be suprised if the Navy does not have something with in the base if you have a military back ground. I can not off the top of my head remember what areas are north. Now that I am typing, WSSC is coming to my brain, "Wast Sound Sailing Club"?!?!?! they sponsor a few races out of that area. There is also Port Madison at the north end of Bainbridge, Port Ludlow and Brownsvill a bit farther north with YC's too.

marty


----------



## amschristian (Mar 14, 2011)

This thread is pretty old but the only one I found when i looked for anything related to Maxi Fenix. I just bought one from 1984 and was interested to find other owners...


----------



## Easy Lee (Jul 27, 2017)

6 years on, I too have bought a Maxi Fenix and looking for other owners. ...


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Easy Lee said:


> 6 years on, I too have bought a Maxi Fenix and looking for other owners. ...


I had to look them up to see what one looks like. They're nice looking boats.


----------



## Easy Lee (Jul 27, 2017)

That's the one! Handles well... like the OP said, everything is in Swedish...


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

Very disappointed to click this thread and see that it's not about an 82 foot sailboat but a 1982 one.... :frown


----------



## neilmahady (Mar 17, 2018)

I have owned a maxi fenix for five years here on Vancouver Island. She is based at the Maple Bay Yacht Club and has been a wonderful boat. Unfortunately, due to health situation, she must be sold. Anyone interested?


----------



## Towguy (May 8, 2016)

neilmahady said:


> I have owned a maxi fenix for five years here on Vancouver Island. She is based at the Maple Bay Yacht Club and has been a wonderful boat. Unfortunately, due to health situation, she must be sold. Anyone interested?


DO you have it listed ,or some pics?...Ralph


----------



## neilmahady (Mar 17, 2018)

Ralph, I haven't listed it yet. I'll get some pics off to you later today or tomorrow. Tel:778 356 0883. Neil


----------



## neilmahady (Mar 17, 2018)

Ralph, I haven't listed it yet. I"ll send some pics, will probably take until tomorrow. My tel. is 778 356 0883. Neil


----------

